# Wat u think??



## MkCrazy21 (Nov 12, 2003)

i got a nissan sentra B13 proud of it!!!!! well my car is burgandy red wit blk r1 spoon wheels.. with r1 exhaust... basics.. here comes my question.. i got sponsored again so money isnt issue.. ima get an sr20det.. but i want to make it twin turbo.. ppl say anything is possible so wat do u guys think?? and how much.. the color.. ima go wit gunmetal paint job wit carbon fiber hood.. and b13 tsuru headlights.. they f***n tight.. carbon fiber lip.. custom interior... ps2.. dvd... navigation... on star so my car dnt get jacked... and if it does.. ima get it back.. u know the works...ima stay all jdm no body kit.. brand new suspension.. wat do u think??? koo or naw??? send u ppl pics when its done let me know to where.. but should i stay wit the spoons wit the new paint job or go wit 18 all around but still blk..?? the concept is gunmetal and blk... wat u guys think.. win a few awards?? its goin to b quick and show!!!


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

I think its the ricer in you talking. Get a hold of yourself and think with a *CLEAR* mind. What the hell is wrong with kids these days? What you wrote isn't even English! 

I got a better idea, sell the Nissan, buy a Honda, and give the Honda the kind of misery that you're planning to give to a car.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

MkCrazy21, you posted the same topic in two sections?(Cosmetic mods section)


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Dude, yo shit would be bangin' dog! You know whatta be tizzite? Dat yo engine prolly won't spool up twin turbos, and don't fogit, dat you gonna ride like shit wit 18's on dat shit, an loose some hella torque trying to turn dose fat heavy bastads! I think you otta get yo asshole done up in carbon fiber, that yo shit will be crazy tite! Maybe even have yo shit done up in carbon fiber! Dayum! 

Enough of that. If you are sponsored and you're going to contract all the work, which I would assume, people that talk like you typically don't know how to change their oil, and if they do, they want a CF filter cover for it. Anyway, your sponsor is gonna need to fork over 5 figuhs dat's fo sho! All bullshit aside though, you'd really be better off to build up an integra or something, there's way more support for it and stuff in general is cheaper.


----------



## Liquider (Nov 8, 2003)

lol, why are you guys dissing him.....let me start off from what i know( i might be wrong but hey), the sr20det will take alot of money to install into a b13, because its AWD compared to the current FWD, and also its not bolt on, it will cost lots of money to change the insides out, get a SR20de, after that you can put on a nice turbo, i would not recommend twin turbo...its the same as 1 turbo since you cant really put 25psi on each turbo might as well get 1 25psi instead of 2 13psi's....imho....whats with the ricer mods on the inside, dude your car is not a escalade, who the hell is gonna watch a dvd or play ps2 in your car, its really uncomfortable and really the car was not built for that type of work. the on star thing is a good idea tho. Other than that dont get the 18's. If i pull up next to you on the street i'll own you if you have the 18's .. get something like 14's or 15's where you dont loose much power. well good luck


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

right.........  :fluffy:


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Liquider said:


> lol, why are you guys dissing him.....let me start off from what i know( i might be wrong but hey), the sr20det will take alot of money to install into a b13, because its AWD compared to the current FWD, and also its not bolt on, it will cost lots of money to change the insides out, get a SR20de, after that you can put on a nice turbo, i would not recommend twin turbo...its the same as 1 turbo since you cant really put 25psi on each turbo might as well get 1 25psi instead of 2 13psi's....imho....whats with the ricer mods on the inside, dude your car is not a escalade, who the hell is gonna watch a dvd or play ps2 in your car, its really uncomfortable and really the car was not built for that type of work. the on star thing is a good idea tho. Other than that dont get the 18's. If i pull up next to you on the street i'll own you if you have the 18's .. get something like 14's or 15's where you dont loose much power. well good luck



Wha....? Gosh, no one has any idea, do they? This place slowly is becoming rice-crazy and knowledge deficient. I can't begin to say how wrong all of that is. Oh well, you can only save so many...


----------



## Liquider (Nov 8, 2003)

whats wrong with rice? DUde its all about making your car look good, some people(My mom) dont like speed, they like the look of the car and the inside feel. So stop being a jerk and accept Rice as a good modification to your car


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

I'm not being a jerk. I hate rice and ricers. I was a ricer myself once. All I can tell you is that was a waste of money. Its because of ricers that import people get a bad name. Ricers need to be banned. As Shakespeare would say, "Out, damned spot!".


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

once you get the twin turbos you should add another turbo and some nos. that ish would be maaad tight, yo.


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

Liquider said:


> whats wrong with rice? DUde its all about making your car look good, some people(My mom) dont like speed, they like the look of the car and the inside feel. So stop being a jerk and accept Rice as a good modification to your car


I know what you mean man... I'm on my way to Pep Boys tomorrow to pick up my Fast and Furious NOS kit. I'm also getting a huge APC window banner and quad exaust tips. 

No see this is where the ricer argument falls very short. "Dude your a jerk stop "dissin" rice, we like it!" Yes you like it, we don't, even further... we loath it. So, we will let "ricers" know that.... Why am I posting right now... I feel like my life is being sucked from me... Life is short, don't rice.

The thread starter has to be kidding. That's some funny stuff. Tool didn't you post something similar a while ago? Or was that someone else.


----------



## Masa (Oct 24, 2003)

LOL! Man the guy must have a great sponsor. All of those things are going to cost a lot of money, if he's serious about it. If the post was a joke well then HA HA, but if it's for real, I'd also suggest you get a Honda. It sounds to me like you have a little bit of Honda envy. i.e. Spoon rims, jdm sh!t and a fricken home entertainment system inside. JDM is begining to become rice in its own way......LOOK MA I got me a cigarette ash tray all the way from Japan...only costed me 50 bucks  

I like rice for dinner, but not on Sentras.


----------



## SE-R owner (Mar 12, 2003)

Liquider, nothing wrong with been a rice boy. if that's what works for you, go for it- but as someone mentioned, we loath them. All show and no go. With some very useless commercial stuff that do nothing for your car. What's the deal with stickers all around your car? And "Fast and Furious banners" Some of them are of companies that don't even make nissan parts. Don't get it twisted, check out www.riceboypage.com and then ask yourself "does this describe me? Am i really a rice boy?" If your answer is yes (or even no), i can gurantee you that i will meet you at that stop light you mentioned with my 17's and you can tell me if any of my tail lights are out.


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

SE-R owner said:


> Liquider, nothing wrong with been a rice boy. if that's what works for you, go for it- but as someone mentioned, we loath them. All show and no go. With some very useless commercial stuff that do nothing for your car. What's the deal with stickers all around your car? And "Fast and Furious banners" Some of them are of companies that don't even make nissan parts. Don't get it twisted, check out www.riceboypage.com and then ask yourself "does this describe me? Am i really a rice boy?" If your answer is yes (or even no), i can gurantee you that i will meet you at that stop light you mentioned with my 17's and you can tell me if any of my tail lights are out.


Hate the Rice not the Boy :thumbup:


----------



## MomoB12 (Jul 22, 2003)

Notice how all the "Similar Threads" below are similar basically because of the horrible spelling and the dumb topics. Go figure. ::


----------



## PAIN (Apr 21, 2003)

ok this we be short and sweet ,whats rice to you may be cool to someone else Ive been told many times by muscle car owners why are you riding around in that riced out jap crap now if it isnt enuff to have others puttin us down we have to do it to each other we each have our own style and our cars reflect that so let ther rice flinging stop :cheers:


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

MkCrazy21 said:


> i got a nissan sentra B13 proud of it!!!!! well my car is burgandy red wit blk r1 spoon wheels.. with r1 exhaust... basics.. here comes my question.. i got sponsored again so money isnt issue.. ima get an sr20det.. but i want to make it twin turbo.. ppl say anything is possible so wat do u guys think?? and how much.. the color.. ima go wit gunmetal paint job wit carbon fiber hood.. and b13 tsuru headlights.. they f***n tight.. carbon fiber lip.. custom interior... ps2.. dvd... navigation... on star so my car dnt get jacked... and if it does.. ima get it back.. u know the works...ima stay all jdm no body kit.. brand new suspension.. wat do u think??? koo or naw??? send u ppl pics when its done let me know to where.. but should i stay wit the spoons wit the new paint job or go wit 18 all around but still blk..?? the concept is gunmetal and blk... wat u guys think.. win a few awards?? its goin to b quick and show!!!


HAHAHA this HAS to be a joke! Sponsor? 20 to 1 says his Dad bought him a B13, that's his sponsor. If you wanna make your car look good that's fine, but something tells me (if this is actually for real) his interior mods would consist of trying to power a wal-mart dvd player and a ps2 off of the cigarette lighter. I wouldn't race him if I pulled up next to him at a light (cuz I have a stock GA16, but then again he wouldn't be very fast after his pair of turbo's blew a piston through the hood) but I don't think I could resist the urge to jump out and take a tire iron to his car. Dude, go get yourself an old shitty civic, bolt on a hack sawed off piece of aluminum bleacher and call it a spoiler, throw on the biggest dubs you can find, tint the windows so nobody can see your ricer ass in the thing, and get a bunch of stickers that say VTEC, NOS, shit ya might as well pop the hemi badges off a dodge truck and stick them on while you're at it.

Oh who am I kidding, there is NO way this is for real!  C'mon, MkCrazy21, come back and admit that you were just playin a joke on us!


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Do what you want to do with your car, but don't expect to just sit there and not expect to get flamed for taking the ricer route. 

Go ricer = Get flamed. 

It just comes with the package my friend, like it or not.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

This thread needs to die... it's too full of stupidity to live.


----------

